# My Concert Photos from 70's. Can you guess who they are?



## muse77

I just wanted to tell you a little about myself and what I used. I live in the St.Louis Missouri area and these were taken in different venues. At the time I used my dads 35mm that he bought in the 50's. It was through the viewer not lens so I never was sure how the pictures would turn out. I used slide film, doubled the ASA film speed on the camera and then had it sent off to lab to developed. I bought a film scanner and scanned most of the photo's. I thought I would post them for your enjoyment. These are a few of the pictures. I wanted to try two sizes 3x5 and 4x6 to see which one would work best. They are at 75dpi. I will put the bands in different post to try and make it easier to refer to.

Can you figure out who they are? 
Have Fun.:bigsmile: 


These two were taken in 1977.


----------



## muse77

These were taken in 1977 also. This bands been around many years.
























The start of Heavy Metal


----------



## muse77

Hmmm.


----------



## muse77

This band opened the show for the next band. This band was known for the Fusion rock they played at the time.
















Interesting.:whistling:


----------



## muse77

Only have a few good ones of this band. They headlined the show.

















That's all for now but there is more to come. Let me know what you think.
Bryan


----------



## Sonnie

Well this has everything to do with music and concerts, so I'm moving it to this forum. I'm stumped on all but the first one, which I identified elsewhere, so I'll let someone else have it.

I was actually more into disco in the late 70's and didn't really get into what is now considered classic rock until the mid 80's.


----------



## majorloser

1. Led Zeppelin
2. Black Sabath/Ozzy
3. Sammy Hagar
4. Journey (before Steve Perry)
5. Emerson Lake and Palmer


----------



## muse77

You got it. Majorloser. I'll post another batch.
Seeing Neil Shon with that afro and Journey opening the show for ELP.
I also saw a Boston, Ted Nugent concert with Sammy opening the show. At the time I asked my friend,"Who's Sammy Hagar?". He replied, " I think he played with Montrose".



Sonnie said:


> I was actually more into disco in the late 70's .


You got steel balls. I'm not sure I would admit to that.:neener: 

Bryan


----------



## majorloser

I cheated :neener: 

The first two were easy, but it didn't matter. Next time change the file names. Mouse over the pics and the file name pops up. :whistling:


----------



## Sonnie

haha... I didn't catch that at first.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Sonnie said:


> I was actually more into disco in the late 70's


What Bryan said - takes a lot of courage to admit that!

Great that you were able to get those pics, Bryan. I don’t think they’ll even let you in the hall with a camera anymore! I tried taking my camera into a Hiroshima show back in the early nineties, and they made me put it away. 

By the way, folks – in case you didn’t know, taking good pictures of a concert is _very_ difficult. You must have some great gear there, Bryan!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie

Hey... disco is where the ladies were... what can I say... :huh:


----------



## muse77

Disco....Ladies??? All these years I find out I've been scammed.:doh: It was probably guys like you in this area saying Disco wasn't cool so they could eliminate the competition. 

I'll have to watch out for file names. I was wondering if that would happen.

Wayne. Thanks for the compliment on the photo's. Actully the camera I used was my dad's. It was all manual adjustments and the viewer had a white frame to show you where the picture would be. 
It took me about 4 concerts before I finally started getting decent pictures. Believe me I learned the school of hard knocks on what not to do. The worse was seeing Pink Floyd in Chicago 1977 on the "Animals" tour and finding out the next day that my film didn't wind up in the camera.:crying: Needless to say I never never ever ever made that mistake again. I will plead guilty to being in an altered state of awareness and what an adventure that weekend was.

Another note. They stopped letting me take my camera in around 1980. I went to see Styx and Foreigner this past summer and they were letting people in with small digital cameras. I might try that. 

Bryan


----------



## muse77

Here's a few more concert photos. I will include a little history of the bands without mentioning their names. As Wayne mentioned taking good photos is hard. Lighting place a crucial roll.

Here I had a problem where the lighting got in the way and couldn't get a good picture. The shadow is someone standing a couple rows in front of me.








This one I couldn't tell which end was up.








Actually this was the best laser show I have ever seen at a concert. The band filled the Kiel with fog then shot the lasers through it. They actually had OSHA monitoring the concerts because of rumored complaints from peoples eyes hurting from the lasers. 

Well here is the band. They loved to play rock and they did it well. 







The band actually has 30 albums and are still around after 30 years, even with their ups/downs. 








The odd shape guitar became the symbol for the band.


----------



## muse77

These pictures are actually from 1981 but they are the only ones from the eighties and I wanted to show them.

















This guy played in Woodstock, has put out 27 albums and still plays. 

I have a few more pictures but if anyone has any pictures from the 70's that they want to share, feel free to post them.

Bryan


----------



## muse77

OK. Post #14 is Blue Oyster Cult
Post #15 is Alvin Lee

Hope you enjoyed them.
Bryan


----------



## Guest

muse77 said:


> Here's a few more concert photos. I will include a little history of the bands without mentioning their names. As Wayne mentioned taking good photos is hard. Lighting place a crucial roll.
> 
> Here I had a problem where the lighting got in the way and couldn't get a good picture. The shadow is someone standing a couple rows in front of me.
> View attachment 2232
> 
> 
> This one I couldn't tell which end was up.
> View attachment 2233
> 
> 
> Actually this was the best laser show I have ever seen at a concert. The band filled the Kiel with fog then shot the lasers through it. They actually had OSHA monitoring the concerts because of rumored complaints from peoples eyes hurting from the lasers.
> 
> Well here is the band. They loved to play rock and they did it well.
> View attachment 2234
> 
> The band actually has 30 albums and are still around after 30 years, even with their ups/downs.
> View attachment 2235
> 
> 
> The odd shape guitar became the symbol for the band.


Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## muse77

Blue Oyster Cult it is! I was at one of the Superjam concerts when they had the plug pulled on them because they wouldn't quit playing when their time was up. The last group was Styx.

Bryan


----------



## lcaillo

BOC was a great show. I remember seeing them with Rush in about 1979 in New Orleans. They didn't have the elaborate laser show but a great performance.

Going back up to the Pink Floyd Animals tour...the use of the big screens was certainly inspiring for the development of early home theater. We only dreamed of the kind of AV systems that we have now.


----------



## muse77

BOC and Rush, that would be a killer concert. BOC is going to play at a ribfest here in St.Louis over the holidays. I hope to make it.
Floyd "Animals" tour. Oh Yea. Big Screen and quad music. Where we sat in Soldiers Field, it was like wearing a pair of headphones with 100,000 people around you. I was listening to birds flying around the stadium before I realized it was a recording.


----------



## majorloser

muse77 said:


> Floyd "Animals" tour............. I was listening to birds flying around the stadium before I realized it was a recording.


Yeah, right! It was a recording? :coocoo: 
Just couldn't quite the little birdies out through all the "smoke".:yes: 

Last Pink Floyd concert I went to at the Orange Bowl in Miami had quite a haze rising out of it.


----------



## jmprader

Ahhh, the days of our misspent youth. I remember at Winterland, the kool-aid ran dry three rows in front of our seats. Good thing, I was driving...


----------



## muse77

I have to admit. The smoke and hallucagenics took me to a higher level. Those were the days. My body couldn't handle it today. Unlucky for me I had to drive after an hour sleep to make a court date in the morning for possession of 2.2 grams of pot. Luckly I waited in the hall while the lawyer talked to the judge because I know I looked terrible.


----------

